# Skull theory at 12 weeks! UPDATED!



## McStars

What do y'all think? I have exactly one month until we can find out. It feels like an eternity!

Sorry if the pics post sideways, I'm on my phone and for some reason it flips them.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 42


----------



## McStars

And another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mad_but_glad

Boy :) I hope you get what you want!!


----------



## Beneli

boy!


----------



## McStars

Thanks. Well I already have 2 boys, what's another one :haha: I will have to compare scans.


----------



## McStars

Anyone else please?


----------



## pinkpassion

I think girl!!! :)


----------



## McStars

Thank you. We are hoping for a girl but would be happy with another boy :)


----------



## McStars

Anyone else?


----------



## x Zaly x

Im going to say boy x


----------



## pinkribbon

By skull :pink: by nub :blue:

My final guess is :blue: though


----------



## McStars

Thank you. How do you know that there's a nub in the picture? 

I really thought this would be a girl! This pregnancy is so different and the baby's heart rate is always in the 160-170's. My boys were always 150-140s. I need to accept we will most likely be an all boy family :)


----------



## pinkribbon

McStars said:


> Thank you. How do you know that there's a nub in the picture?
> 
> I really thought this would be a girl! This pregnancy is so different and the baby's heart rate is always in the 160-170's. My boys were always 150-140s. I need to accept we will most likely be an all boy family :)

On the second scan there's a white line on the baby's bum, looks like a white line? Looks boyish to me. 

I also have 2 boys and hoping for a girl.


----------



## McStars

The top is my last DS and the bottom is my current scan. What do you guys think still mainly boy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11


----------



## McStars

Here's another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Linny

Gut instinct at first was boy, but I think the last pic u added looks more girl. Not much help x


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm still thinking girl!!


----------



## mad_but_glad

I'm going with girl!!


----------



## McStars

I really hope you guys are right! I wish my pictures were more clear. I will update when I find out


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl!


----------



## McStars

The big day is Thursday at 10! Can't wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay!!! I can't wait either!!!!


----------



## Lilycakes

Can Someone please explain skull theory to me please. Is it round head for a boy, slightly slant forehead for girl. Sorry for hijacking this post just curious about it. I know what I'm having anyway :baby:.


----------



## pinkpassion

You can Google it or search on here, there are some good pictures that go along with explanation that are good!! :)


----------



## McStars

I agree! Google it and there is a diagram to go by and ultrasound pictures.


----------



## McStars

It's a boy lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinkpassion

O Wow, a third boy!!!!! Congrats!!!! Sorry you didn't get your girl!!!


----------



## McStars

Oh well- this is it for us. We were just meant for boys! Camping will always be fun lol


----------



## firsttimer1

Boys are awesome and you will always be looked after by them <3 congrats!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats on your 3rd son, we are team blue for the 3rd time too :) was deff hoping for a girl as well but looks like I'm just made for boys. ( deff our last too lol )


----------



## McStars

Misscalais said:


> Congrats on your 3rd son, we are team blue for the 3rd time too :) was deff hoping for a girl as well but looks like I'm just made for boys. ( deff our last too lol )

Congrats to you too!!! I accepted that this one was a boy and I wouldn't have a daughter before we even found out. I'm ok with it now, but I was upset before about it! Always wanted a daughter, but what is meant to be will be! So if you will have 3 little ones in car seats - what kind of car or seats do you have? Totally stressing about how were going to make it work!


----------

